# Slowly moving to portraits (lights) please help me step up.



## tigidig4x (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi guys good day.. So i really love to shoot natural light, but it seems i have to step up my photography right now and i started shooting portraits, which would really be good use of my equips and to go way higher to become a paid freelance photographer...  But please guide me on how to achieve my goals? I want to ask about equipments first..

Currently, my equipments are:

Canon Rebel T41 650D
1 Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM
1 Canon 50mm f/1.2L USM
1 18-55mm kit lens 
1 Canon Speedlite 320EX II

I want to ask what are the most basic equipments that i could buy to start my portrait photography with lights? I prefer to shoot outside and i really don't know much thos very complicated lighting but i still want to buy those "VERY BASIC AND NEEDED" equipments for my portrait for me also to get hands on and learn from my gears...  Please can you recommend one? Some say i need those lighting umbrellas but im not so sure so thats why i asked here...   

Also, can you guys share some portrait photo manipulation or common editing techniques? I tried to google it but cant find one i always find how to smoothen skin but it seems no one shares workflow of their jaw dropping photoshop manipulation techniques... (I am a lightroom user and is also slowly learning photoshop + plugins)..

May i also ask how to achieve those portrait manipulation techniques that are like watery skin or something that is so smooth? Like it has a watery effect.. I really dont know what keywords to enter in google to search for it.. Or perhaps you could provide me some keywords to enter in google to find some photo editing techniques specially for portraits..

--> Sorry really for the long post, but i just want to ask all of my queries in here with you guys i hope you could help me, by the way ill post here some of my first try in outdoor portraits later for you to criticize and help me improve it, i used only 1 flash like assist light for ambient outside around 4pm in the afternoon. Thank you again!!!


----------



## hirejn (Dec 4, 2013)

The 70-200 2.8 is a good portrait lens that pros use all the time. The 50 can also work when used well. The equipment is not as important as learning how to use it. You already have a Speedlight so you have the basic gear for portraits and you'd be surprised what you can do with one light when you can control it. Invest in some education. KelbyTraining and CreativeLive are two good websites. There are too many modifiers to discuss. Once you learn the basic principles of controlling and shaping light, you can figure out which modifier you want to experiment with. The only piece of equipment I might recommend buying is a reflector, just because it's cheap and gives you one more way to control light and experiment with it. A light stand is also a wise investment. You don't have to get an expensive one. If you have access to Adorama, get their Flashpoint brand. Avoid the fall-apart stuff like Cowboy Studio.


----------



## KmH (Dec 4, 2013)

Books area good source of the kind of information you are seeking:

Light It, Shoot It, Retouch It: Learn Step by Step How to Go from Empty Studio to Finished Image (Voices That Matter)
Professional Portrait Retouching Techniques for Photographers Using Photoshop (Voices That Matter)
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Shooting in Sh*tty Light: The Top Ten Worst Photography Lighting Situations and How to Conquer Them


----------

